
USA is in danger of squandering the AI race to China, House report warns - Blognoggle
https://diginomica.com/2018/09/26/usa-is-in-danger-of-squandering-the-ai-race-to-china-house-report-warns/
======
alrs
To run a race you need a finish line. Last time there was an AI race all
parties staggered to collapse, no finishing tape in sight.

~~~
eesmith
For a related field, Japan's investment in the Fifth generation computer -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifth_generation_computer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifth_generation_computer)

